# ♥ KAWAII ART SHOP ♥ FULL



## SaraN (Feb 3, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


KAWAII
A R T_S H O P


welcome in my first art shop
my name is sara and i use photoshop 
for my draws and animations. 
i hope you like my style


O P E N | C L O S E D


♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥
FC: 2767 1019 5751

​


----------



## SaraN (Feb 3, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


EXAMPLES
C H I B I _




Spoiler: FULL BODY








___








___








___








___








___








___








___








___








___










Spoiler: ONLY FACE







___












♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


​


----------



## SaraN (Feb 3, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


PAYMENTS
A N D_F O R M


PAYMENTS
Full body: 500k bells
(Animated + 50k bells)

Only face: 250k bells
(Animated + 50k bells)




FORM
Reference:
Full body or Only face:
Animated:
Character name:
Town name:
FC:



RULES

The payment must be made before delivery of the draw!
The bells are not of  TBT but are Acnl's bells



♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


​


----------



## SaraN (Feb 3, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


SLOT 1




Spoiler: 1 Gregriii



___






Spoiler: 2 Rei Kisaragi



___






Spoiler: 3 MayorGong







___








___










Spoiler: 4 Roroselle







___









Spoiler: 5 Snapdragon







___






♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥​

SLOT 2




Spoiler: 1 Pengutango







___










Spoiler: 2 Buuunii







___







___










Spoiler: 3 Witch



___






Spoiler: 4 milkbae







___









Spoiler: 5 Sej







___






Spoiler: 6 Pokemanz







___










Spoiler: 7 xsophiex







___









Spoiler: 8 jupisan







___





♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥​


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 3, 2015)

ok, I need an slot cries*

Reference: Umm wait now I edit
Full body or Only face: Full 
Animated: Yeah 
Character name: Mami Tomoe
Town name: Sakurami (Not really bc I'm going to delete it but idk)
FC: It's in my profile

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.cosplayresearch.com/images/puellamagimadokamagica/mami/mami01.jpg here is ref


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Feb 3, 2015)

Spoiler: Reference:



    But these are outdated. Please draw with the hair-bow wig!!


Full body or Only face: Can I order both or wait till the first is done an order again? If I can't order both full body.
Animated: Yes!
Character name: Rei
Town name: Dakumun
FC: 1778-9690-5124

All so, if you've seen my PM I can pay 2mil for both or just order again c; Thank you!!


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 3, 2015)

ohh I would love one!

Reference: x hair style 2, please
Full body or Only face: Full body
Animated: yes
Character name: Arantxa
Town name: Algaria
FC: 3411-1725-1621


Reference: x x (light pink with grey eyes)
Full body or only face: full body
Animated: y es
Character name: Nameless at the moment x3
Town Name: Algaria
FC: 3411-1725-1621


----------



## muromame (Feb 3, 2015)

I just wanted to say that i really like your simple style <3


----------



## http:// (Feb 3, 2015)

Your chibis are so cute. I'm definitely going to order one in the future. Good luck!


----------



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

omg cute~~

Reference: 



Spoiler: Ref










Full body or Only face: Full body
Animated: Yes <3
Character name: Relle
Town name: Astoria
FC: 2766-8728-7879


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello!!!!!
Reference: this outfit and glasses {x} with this hair! {x}
Full body or Only face: Full body!
Animated: No thank you!
Character name: Sarah
Town name: Garden
FC: in side bar!
Thank you!


----------



## SaraN (Feb 3, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> ok, I need an slot cries*
> 
> Reference: Umm wait now I edit
> Full body or Only face: Full
> ...



I added you in a slot :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rei Kisaragi said:


> Reference: Will edit in in one second! c;
> Full body or Only face: Can I order both or wait till the first is done an order again? If I can't order both full body.
> Animated: Yes!
> Character name: Rei
> ...



Yes you can have both!
I added you in a slot :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorGong said:


> ohh I would love one!
> 
> Reference: x hair style 2, please
> Full body or Only face: Full body
> ...



I added you in a slot :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



muromame said:


> I just wanted to say that i really like your simple style <3



Thank you *^* ♥


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you <3 I just need to change the file type to upload the ref c; Thank you for the ref Kitsune~


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope I got a slot!!!!! >_<


----------



## SaraN (Feb 3, 2015)

roroselle said:


> omg cute~~
> 
> Reference:
> 
> ...



I added you in a slot :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> Hello!!!!!
> Reference: this outfit and glasses {x} with this hair! {x}
> Full body or Only face: Full body!
> Animated: No thank you!
> ...



I added you in a slot :3


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 3, 2015)

SaraN said:


> I added you in a slot :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



YAAAAAAAAAAAY thank you


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Feb 3, 2015)

Edited in ref~


----------



## buuunii (Feb 3, 2015)

Is there a wait list?? ;3;


----------



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you!
Let me know when I can come by and drop off payment
I'm leaving in an hour tho!


----------



## oreo (Feb 3, 2015)

Darn, I miss the open slots! ; w ;
I'll wait for this pretty art. <3


----------



## sej (Feb 3, 2015)

Please say there is a wait list aha


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey Sara, I just noticed that you were in Italy! I hope we can arrange a time for payment!


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow! I'll be ordering for sure when slots open. Your art is so pretty. :33


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 3, 2015)

Was around when you first opened but the slots filled so quickly!
Hopefully I can squeeze in an order when a space is available!


----------



## Emzy (Feb 3, 2015)

Dayum i want one so bad *u*


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 3, 2015)

Aaah, omg this is so cute *u* hopefully I can order soon once slots are available again :3


----------



## jupisan (Feb 3, 2015)

Will be stalking this.


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


ORDER FINISHER

I have finished all the orders that I have been requested for the first slot
@Gregriii   @Rei Kisaragi   @MayorGong   @roroselle   @snapdragon
I hope you like ♥
I WILL POST YOUR CHIBI AFTER YOUR PAYAMENT!



For all others who have not been answered 
I will put five more slots open for your orders! 
I can only make five chibi a day, so I'm sorry for all the others 
who will find the full slot, be patient!

no,there isn't a wait list





♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥​


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 4, 2015)

yay, I'm gonna be available to pay all day so when you can c:


----------



## Sholee (Feb 4, 2015)

your chibis really remind me of sailormoon ahaha


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

SaraN said:


> _
> 
> ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥
> 
> ...



Hi Sara! How long will you be available today? I am at work until 5PM central standard time.


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> yay, I'm gonna be available to pay all day so when you can c:



I added your fc
I ready for the trade

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> Hi Sara! How long will you be available today? I am at work until 5PM central standard time.



I added your fc 
I ready for the trade


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


FINISHED





Spoiler: @MayorGong








___








___









♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


​


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 4, 2015)

SaraN said:


> _
> 
> ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥
> 
> ...



thank you so much! Its so adorable ;////; <3


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> thank you so much! Its so adorable ;////; <3



Thanks you, i'm happy you like it! *^* ♥
The other character will be ready by today :3


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

We can order more than one?


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 4, 2015)

SaraN said:


> Idk the original post but I quote you anyways lel


Okay, my pather will bring my 3DS today so maybe at night I'll be able to trade! c:


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

SaraN said:


> I added your fc
> I ready for the trade
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Hmm, we may have to wait for the weekend so I can be available during the day! I can pay you 750k instead of 500 if you can wait! I apologize for the inconvenience!


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

buuunii said:


> We can order more than one?



Yes you can order more than one :3


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

SaraN said:


> Yes you can order more than one :3



Awesome. Looking out for Slots! :>


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Okay, my pather will bring my 3DS today so maybe at night I'll be able to trade! c:



You let me know when you're ready for the trade :3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

hi im available to give you your payment :3 
and i didnt know you can order more than one XD
i wanted to~~ i'll wait for slots to open again aha


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Hmm, we may have to wait for the weekend so I can be available during the day! I can pay you 750k instead of 500 if you can wait! I apologize for the inconvenience!



Do not worry!! 
Let me know when you are available for the trade 

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> hi im available to give you your payment :3
> and i didnt know you can order more than one XD
> i wanted to~~ i'll wait for slots to open again aha



I added your fc! Are you ready? :3

Sorry I should specify you can order more than one >w<


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

SaraN said:


> Do not worry!!
> Let me know when you are available for the trade
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



yes~ i'm addding you rn
my town or yours?


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

roroselle said:


> yes~ i'm addding you rn
> my town or yours?



My town! :3 
The gates are open


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

ergh i think my internet is wacky
but let's try again!


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


FINISHED





Spoiler: @MayorGong








___








___










Spoiler: @Roroselle







___









♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


​


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

OMG TOO FREAKIN CUTE<3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




open up mooooar slotzz hahaha
thanks a bunch sara!


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

roroselle said:


> OMG TOO FREAKIN CUTE<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I happy you like it


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 4, 2015)

So nice, I love this chibis *-*
Thank you so much again sweetie <33


----------



## oreo (Feb 4, 2015)

omg way too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm stalking this thread every hour for open slots, hahaha


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

*Reference:*




*Full body or Only face:* full body
*Animated:* yes!
*Character name:* mayor Bunnii
*Town name:* Mimibon ✩ 
*FC:* 0361 8294 4014

*Reference:* [more info here]




*Full body or Only face:* full body
*Animated:* yes!
*Character name:* no name
*Town name:* Mimibon ✩ 
*FC:* 0361 8294 4014


----------



## pengutango (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh snaps~ hope to get a slot:

Reference: *Olive:* *[x]*

*Sapphira:* *[x]*
Full body or Only face: full body
Animated: no
Character name: Adrianna
Town name: Noveria
FC: Can I PM this to you if I get a slot?

Btw, how many can we order at a time?

EDIT: I put 3 refs, but I dunno if we can order 3 at once... let me know. I can always order some later.

EDIT 2: Took Aurelia out. Will order her another time.


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥

NEW SLOT

A new slot are open! 
You can make an order!

*For all those who have to pay their order send me a private message*

​


----------



## pengutango (Feb 4, 2015)

Whoops, might have posted it a lil early... ^^;; But, least I know that you're actually open since I thought you were.


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Oh snaps~ hope to get a slot:
> 
> Reference: *Olive:* *[x]*
> 
> ...



I added you in a slot :3
You can order 2 at a slot


----------



## Witch (Feb 4, 2015)

Reference:


Spoiler


















Full body or Only face: Full body
Animated: Yes!
Character name: Witch
Town name: Salem
FC: Under my avatar


----------



## oreo (Feb 4, 2015)

FORM
Reference: 



Spoiler










Full body or Only face: Full body
Animated: Yes
Character name: Betty
Town name: Milkydew
FC: 3711-7419-2687


----------



## pengutango (Feb 4, 2015)

SaraN said:


> I added you in a slot :3
> You can order 2 at a slot



Okie dokes. Thank yous~ :3 I'll take Aurelia out then. (will edit my post... again, shortly. XD) Will order her another time.  I am free to pay now, but I can wait to pay later, if you want the payment after you're done drawing. I'll PM you with my FC shortly regardless though.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

Haha I posted way early XD


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

buuunii said:


> *Reference:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added you in a slot :3


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

SaraN said:


> I added you in a slot :3



;w; thanks


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

Witch said:


> Reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I added you in a slot :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkbae said:


> FORM
> Reference:
> 
> 
> ...



I added you in a slot :3


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 4, 2015)

Ooh, more slots!

Quick question though! You can do male characters too, right?
 only asking because I've only seen females so far


----------



## oreo (Feb 4, 2015)

SaraN said:


> I added you in a slot :3


thank you! c:


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Ooh, more slots!
> 
> Quick question though! You can do male characters too, right?
> only asking because I've only seen females so far



Yes i can make male character but not muscled! >w<


----------



## sej (Feb 4, 2015)

Reference: (x)
Full body or only face: Only face please!
Animated: No thanks! c:
Character name: Skullette
Town name: Cycle (where bells will come from)
FC: 4210-4628-9014
Tysm! C:


----------



## pengutango (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh! That reminds me, is there anything you aren't willing to draw? I ask since I have a few other OCs, but they have armor, so I dunno if that's out of the question... I can always PM you the refs for you to look at, if you'd like. Just curious.


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 4, 2015)

SaraN said:


> Yes i can make male character but not muscled! >w<



That's fine! Was just asking to be sure. :3

Reference: 



Spoiler








Full body or Only face: Full body
Animated: Yes
Character name: Nathan
Town name: Sunshine
FC: 4639-9461-8649


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 4, 2015)

Think I might be too late.... D: but I'll put the form in just in case >.< 

Reference: 



Spoiler: here










Full body or Only face: Full Body
Animated: Yes
Character name:  Arabelle
Town name: Dawn
FC: on the sidebar

Your art is so cute I'd pay like 5 million bells instead of 500k >_<


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

Sej said:


> Reference: (x)
> Full body or only face: Only face please!
> Animated: No thanks! c:
> Character name: Skullette
> ...



I added you in a slot :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> That's fine! Was just asking to be sure. :3
> 
> Reference:
> 
> ...



I added you in a slot :3


----------



## sej (Feb 4, 2015)

SaraN said:


> I added you in a slot :3



Tysm! C:
I could pay u now? c:


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

xsophiex said:


> Think I might be too late.... D: but I'll put the form in just in case >.<
> 
> Reference:
> 
> ...



I added you in a slot ;3


----------



## jupisan (Feb 4, 2015)

damn  missed on slots i think


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

Sej said:


> Tysm! C:
> I could pay u now? c:



You can pay when I finish the drawing! ( to be more correct ) ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



jupisan said:


> damn  missed on slots i think



Last slot just for you? :33


----------



## sej (Feb 4, 2015)

SaraN said:


> You can pay when I finish the drawing! ( to be more correct ) ;3



Oki!
Tysm for accepting! C:


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2015)

So cute
I'll be back once your slots are open 
Do you mind if PM my order when you have open slots?
I get nervous. (ॢ˘⌣˘ ॢ⑅)


----------



## Emzy (Feb 4, 2015)

I must get a slot next time xD


----------



## SaraN (Feb 4, 2015)

Sej said:


> Oki!
> Tysm for accepting! C:



You're welcome 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zenith said:


> So cute
> I'll be back once your slots are open
> Do you mind if PM my order when you have open slots?
> I get nervous. (ॢ˘⌣˘ ॢ⑅)





Emzy said:


> I must get a slot next time xD



Next time I hope to do an order for you! :3


----------



## jupisan (Feb 4, 2015)

> Last slot just for you? :33


Reference: 



Spoiler










Fullbody
animated: no
Character: jupisan
townname: oxford
FC: 3024-5775-0059


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 4, 2015)

AMG keeping my eye open for when you're less busy and have some slots 8'D


----------



## SaraN (Feb 5, 2015)

jupisan said:


> Reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added you in a slot c:


----------



## buuunii (Feb 5, 2015)

Can I pay now? I won't be able to later today or tomorrow..


----------



## SaraN (Feb 6, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Can I pay now? I won't be able to later today or tomorrow..



I have sent you a private message :3


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

SaraN said:


> I have sent you a private message :3



--


----------



## SaraN (Feb 6, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


FINISHED
_



Spoiler: Buuunii







___







___








*For all those who have to pay their order send me a private message*


♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


​


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

THEYRE SO CUTE IMA CRY


----------



## SaraN (Feb 6, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


FINISHED
_



Spoiler: milkbae







___








___





I was undecided whether to put or not put stars! lol




*For all those who have to pay their order send me a private message*


♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


​


----------



## oreo (Feb 6, 2015)

omgomgomg how adorable ; w ;
may i order an animated one of my bf if your slots are opened again? 
his hair has a spike up at the top corner: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



he is tanner than me, his skintone is this color ->


----------



## SaraN (Feb 6, 2015)

milkbae said:


> omgomgomg how adorable ; w ;
> may i order an animated one of my bf if your slots are opened again?
> his hair has a spike up at the top corner:
> 
> ...



Oh sure,i will be glad to do it! c: 
Im happy you like it :3


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 6, 2015)

SaraN said:


> _
> 
> ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥
> 
> ...



I sent you a PM ^^


----------



## yosugay (Feb 7, 2015)

Reference: In signature
Full body or Only face: Full body
Animated: yes
Character name: Alex
Town name: Momoe
FC: 4313-1236-1701

- - - Post Merge - - -

crap, i didnt see the "full" thing. my bad. when you're free again id love one done tho <3


----------



## SaraN (Feb 8, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


FINISHED
_



Spoiler: xsophiex







___


















FINISHED:
Paid ♥
Unpaid ♥

Gregriii
ReiKisaragi
MayorGong
Roroselle
Snapdragon
Pengutango
Buuunii
Witch
Milkbae
Sej
Pokemanz
xsophiex



*For all those who have to pay their order send me a private message*


♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


​


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 8, 2015)

Sara! I can pay you now! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops, sorry. Sent you a PM.


----------



## SaraN (Feb 8, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


FINISHED
_



Spoiler: snapdragon







___








FINISHED:
Paid ♥
Unpaid ♥

Gregriii
ReiKisaragi
MayorGong
Roroselle
Snapdragon
Pengutango
Buuunii
Witch
Milkbae
Sej
Pokemanz
xsophiex



*For all those who have to pay their order send me a private message*


♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


​


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 8, 2015)

SaraN said:


> _
> 
> ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥
> 
> ...



YAY! Thank you so much! She is so cute!


----------



## sej (Feb 8, 2015)

Will PM you c:


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 8, 2015)

SaraN said:


> _
> 
> ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥
> 
> ...




Just saw it-  thank you soooo much <33 so adorable!! I love the screenshot too hehe :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

Are you still taking orders? I would love to order 4. These are glorious!

----------------

*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref










*Full body or Only face:* Full Body
*Animated:* Yes
*Character name:* Katy
*Town name:* Wakuwaku
*FC:* 2766-8823-7222

_No need for the marshmallow. _

----------------

*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref










*Full body or Only face:* Full Body
*Animated:* Yes
*Character name:* Stefan
*Town name:* Wakuwaku
*FC:* 2766-8823-7222

_No need for the marshmallow and wings. _

----------------

*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref










*Full body or Only face:* Full Body
*Animated:* Yes
*Character name:* Katy
*Town name:* Wakuwaku
*FC:* 2766-8823-7222

----------------

*Reference:*


Spoiler: Ref










*Full body or Only face:* Full Body
*Animated:* Yes
*Character name:* Lacey
*Town name:* Wakuwaku
*FC:* 2766-8823-7222

_Hair Ref Just in case of confusion:
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/S...lLRDh3AQH6tFza2PFUQmHiNvUlVXjAuqkKAa3_TpAEVxg
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/a...WcfPliaOWh8zbDLgms9-n4efteJV_AE39faEjEsbT6jtA_

----------------

*Total:* 3 million (I know its 2.2 million but my goodness these are good! Consider it as a tip for your hard work )

If you have a waiting list I don't mind waiting! I will wait as long as it takes for these! 
*sets up camp*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 9, 2015)

Ooooo then just in case you do have a wait-list I shall put my order for three as well if that's alright : )

Reference: [X]
Full body or Only face: Full body
Animated: Yes, please
Character name: Kairi Amakura
Town name: Airuka
FC: 3583-0156-2533

Reference: [X]
Full body or Only face: Full body
Animated: Yes, please
Character name: Aerith Tanaka
Town name: Airuka
FC: 3583-0156-2533

Reference: [X]
Full body or Only face: Full body
Animated: Yes, please
Character name: Mayor Kairi
Town name: Airuka
FC: 3583-0156-2533

BTB Paid: 1.65 Mil

If you're still full and not accepting, then please ignore this 8'D


----------



## buuunii (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't think she's taking orders until the extorting order people pay her >x>


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 9, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I don't think she's taking orders until the extorting order people pay her >x>



Ooooo then I shall stalk <:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I don't think she's taking orders until the extorting order people pay her >x>


Oh. That's quite sad people haven't paid yet. 

I'll stay in my camp and stalk *peaks out of tent and grabs Kairi*
Don't worry I have chips.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 9, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh. That's quite sad people haven't paid yet.
> 
> I'll stay in my camp and stalk *peaks out of tent and grabs Kairi*
> Don't worry I have chips.



*joins in tent and snacks on chips :3* Here's to hoping they pay quickly/timely xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> *joins in tent and snacks on chips :3* Here's to hoping they pay quickly/timely xD


Yes! *nom nom*

I hope for next time *SaraN* if you are reading this, you make it a 24 hour rule or something similar. I make it a rule in my shop if one does not pay after 24 hours of there order being accepted there order is canceled. You can check my shop for more info. I know how it feels waiting on the customer. It's a true pain. It stress us out and makes others wait even longer.


----------



## SaraN (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm sorry for all the people who are waiting to commission a chibi! 
As he said Buuunii i will not accept orders until they are paid all my chibi.

I'm waiting more than a week for get paid after doing the best for the required order, 
although I understand that many may be involved in the work or having trouble with the times or their disponibility.
This time I will try to be patient because i would not delete chibi! 
​


----------



## pengutango (Feb 9, 2015)

I technically PMed you twice, and haven't heard back, so that's why I haven't paid yet. :/ Be more than happy to pay, whenever you get back to me. I can't say for anyone else who hasn't paid yet though.


----------



## sej (Feb 9, 2015)

I have PMed you back. I can pay now c:
I am only available for another 10 mins, just to let u know.


----------



## SaraN (Feb 9, 2015)

pengutango said:


> I technically PMed you twice, and haven't heard back, so that's why I haven't paid yet. :/ Be more than happy to pay, whenever you get back to me. I can't say for anyone else who hasn't paid yet though.



I have not really seen your mp, I am very sorry for not having responded and your chibi are ready some time! I sent a mp 

- - - Post Merge - - -

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


FINISHED
_



Spoiler: Pokemanz








___












FINISHED:
Paid ♥
Unpaid ♥

Gregriii
ReiKisaragi
MayorGong
Roroselle
Snapdragon
Pengutango
Buuunii
Witch
Milkbae
Sej
Pokemanz
xsophiex



*For all those who have to pay their order send me a private message*


♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


​


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 9, 2015)

SaraN said:


> Spoiler: Pokemanz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHHH I LOVE IT!!!
Thanks so much! <333
I'll definitely be back sometime in the future


----------



## SaraN (Feb 9, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


FINISHED
_



Spoiler: Pengutango







___












FINISHED:
Paid ♥
Unpaid ♥

Gregriii
ReiKisaragi
MayorGong
Roroselle
Snapdragon
Pengutango
Buuunii
Witch
Milkbae
Sej
Pokemanz
xsophiex



*For all those who have to pay their order send me a private message*


♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


​


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh mah gawd your art is too kawaii for me ;u;  Teach me your ways senpai


----------



## pengutango (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks again SaraN!  They're uber cute!! <33 Will definitely be back in the future, well... if I can get a slot of course. XD


----------



## SaraN (Feb 9, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


FINISHED
_



Spoiler: Sej







___








FINISHED:
Paid ♥
Unpaid ♥

Gregriii
ReiKisaragi
MayorGong
Roroselle
Snapdragon
Pengutango
Buuunii
Witch
Milkbae
Sej
Pokemanz
xsophiex



*For all those who have to pay their order send me a private message*


♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> Oh mah gawd your art is too kawaii for me ;u;  Teach me your ways senpai



Thanks you! ehehehe :33

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Thanks again SaraN!  They're uber cute!! <33 Will definitely be back in the future, well... if I can get a slot of course. XD



Thanks you, I'll be happy to do even chibi for you :3


----------



## jupisan (Feb 9, 2015)

hey I pm you for payment.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

Ahhhh so lovely <3


----------



## SaraN (Feb 9, 2015)

_

♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


FINISHED
_



Spoiler: Jupisan







___








FINISHED:
Paid ♥
Unpaid ♥

Gregriii
ReiKisaragi
MayorGong
Roroselle
Snapdragon
Pengutango
Buuunii
Witch
Milkbae
Sej
Pokemanz
xsophiex
jupisan



*For all those who have to pay their order send me a private message*


♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥


​


----------



## jupisan (Feb 9, 2015)

SaraN said:


> _
> 
> ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥-- ♥ -- ♥-- ♥
> 
> ...



So cute thank you.


----------



## Emzy (Feb 9, 2015)

Cant wait til there are more slots hehe but unfortunately cuz of school i cant lurk much crais


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

Bumping this for you just in case if the other 3 who haven't paid haven't noticed.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 10, 2015)

Lucky bump


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Feb 15, 2015)

Omg, this is so adorable! I can't wait for the people who haven't payed to pay so that this will reopen. *stalks thread*

And a bump so that those who haven't payed might see this and pay soon! :3


----------



## Amilee (Feb 16, 2015)

*waiting for slots to be open again* :3


----------



## Pnixie (Feb 17, 2015)

OMG these are sooo cute ! I hope slots will open again soon


----------

